# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo ik ben Johan

## medicityy

Hallo ik ben Johan ik ben nieuw op dit forum maar ben al langer bekend met de website!  :Smile:  Ik ben gespecialiseerd in de behandeling van aambeien, neem gerust eens een kijkje op mijn website. Vriendelijke groetjes Johan

----------

